# Skinny Pig meets Cat



## James (Feb 20, 2018)

Babysitting my son's Skinny Pig tonight and he just met my Cat.  So far so good!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 20, 2018)

Cute picture....you're very trusting for a first meeting.   Hope your kitty is a friendly one, what is his/her name?


----------



## James (Feb 20, 2018)

The Skinny Pig is Cami, this cat is Toby.  Also have another Cat, Litt and a dog, Jigger.  They're all rescues.  This Cat is the youngster at 5, the other two are 13.  They're all pretty mellow.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 20, 2018)

Ha Ha    They'll probably wind up being the best of friends  James.

I think baby pigs are  cute.  Hope the dumb cat doesn't  hurt  it.

BTW....Welcome to the forum.


----------



## James (Feb 20, 2018)

lol thanks Falcon.  The Cat hissed at my daughters fiance and still does, but he seems ok with the Pig....hmmm


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 20, 2018)

I hope Toby and Cami become good buddies, Toby if very cute!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2018)

They are very cute.  Love the picture.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Mar 15, 2018)

aaawwww...... I love it !


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 15, 2018)

How big will Cami get James?


----------

